# prestige class for fighter



## Scottharfield (Oct 24, 2011)

i have a 6th level elven fighter.

STR: 16, DEX: 14, CON: 12, INT: 14, WIS: 10, CHA: 10.

i have a +1 glaive, +2 mithryl breastplate.
have the great cleave, endurence, dodge, short haft, combat reflexes, blah bla blah.

my deity is heiraneous, would like to switch to an olympian god tho, tan, blue eyes blonde hair,

i really want a good prerstiege class but cant find any in any of my books.... can i get some help plz?


----------



## xigbar (Oct 24, 2011)

1. None of that "blah blah blah" stuff. If you have other feats, say so, or we won't know what you qualify for. Second, what books are you using, so we know what you've eliminated already?


----------



## Scottharfield (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry bout that... just trying to remember, weapon focus: glaive, cleave,  great cleave, endurence, dodge, short haft, combat reflexes and power attack thats all i can remember at this time. but i actually think thats all

the books i have are 3.5 ed:                     [FONT=&quot]Deities And Demigods, Epic Level Handbook, Weapons of Legacy, Arms And Equipment Guide, Players Handbook I & II, DMG I & II and Monster Manual I - IV[/FONT]


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Oct 24, 2011)

Uh...you managed to assemble quite a lot of books without prestige classes...

You have Endurance feat, so you may qualify for Horizon Walker, which is IMO the best non-casting prestige class in core.  It's kind of bland, but being able to get teleportation every d4 rounds at level 6 is something unique for a non-caster and worth the levels all on its own.  The best terrain masteries, roughly in order: Desert, Underground, Plains, Hills.  All the others are equally meh.  Underground might be the best for you.  For Planar, you absolutely want to grab Shifting first, then Cavernous.  The options beyond that are all much, much worse.  Try to wrok out some new planar options with the DM.  Barring that, Fiery is probably next best, since fire damage is so common.

Anything else you'l probably need a dip somewhere else to achieve.  You do not have Expanded Psionics Handbook, but its material is free online open gaming content.  If you dipped Psychic Warrior, Psion, or Soulknife for a level, you could get the knowledge ranks and power points necessary to enter War Mind, which is a solid melee class.  Once you're in, you would want to max the hell out of autohypnosis and concentration skills, and try to get that wisdom up (by items if needed) -- you need a wisdom of 10 + power level to use War Mind's powers and get more points for a high wisdom.


----------



## xigbar (Oct 24, 2011)

Everything Stream of the Sky said is good, Tome of Battle is nice as well. Probably Warblade. The 2nd level gets you 3rd level stances and maneuvers. Grab Eternal Blade, since you're an Elf, with some more Warblade levels. Or something like that.


----------



## cjosephs1s (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I can think of several great ones that I would pick, but my goals might be waaay different than yours.  So can you give us a little more detail about where you want your fighter to end up?  Do you want him to be a dragon slayer?  Do you want him to be a tough guy around town?  Do you want him to be the ultimate magic slayer?  Is he the stealthy fighter that kills for money?  Give us a few ideas where you want him to end up and this will narrrow our search quite a bit and probably give you better quality ideas than just randomly picking prestige classes that you qualify for.  

But two of my favorite Warrior PRCs are the Weapon Master (Sword and Fist pg 38) and the Warhulk (Miniatures Handbook pg 22)


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Oct 24, 2011)

Why do people keep recommending things from books he doesn't have?


----------



## xigbar (Oct 24, 2011)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Why do people keep recommending things from books he doesn't have?




He's already exhausted the options in his books, and isn't satisfied with them. I'm perfectly willing to link him any sources he needs.


----------



## cjosephs1s (Oct 24, 2011)

Well its very easy to get these books/borrow or to find the information online.


----------



## Scottharfield (Oct 25, 2011)

that is true as the dm of my group has quite a lot of books, my character is more a help people in need kind, but would gladly accept a reward for work done, my character is a very suspicious kind as on a recent adventure our mage was seduced by a half woman half spider lady and i kinda felt like she was bad news.

but i really want a class that can give not only more damage but more respect. i dont want to lose my glaive as i have gotten used to it and i really like glaives.


----------



## kitcik (Oct 25, 2011)

Go warblade. You aren't wrecked yet - 6 levels of fighter is too many but not the end of the world. You have the Int for it.


----------



## xigbar (Oct 25, 2011)

Scottharfield said:


> that is true as the dm of my group has quite a lot of books, my character is more a help people in need kind, but would gladly accept a reward for work done, my character is a very suspicious kind as on a recent adventure our mage was seduced by a half woman half spider lady and i kinda felt like she was bad news.
> 
> but i really want a class that can give not only more damage but more respect. i dont want to lose my glaive as i have gotten used to it and i really like glaives.




Champion of Corellon Larenthian sounds like what you're going for, but you don't quite qualify for it.


----------



## Scottharfield (Oct 25, 2011)

i will look into warblade but i dont think i will go for the Champion of Corellon Larenthian.

is having 6 levels in fighter and nothing else bad or something? 

im close to my next level any ideas on what i should take next?


----------



## kitcik (Oct 25, 2011)

Fighter is too limited in its abilities. A good 1-2 level melee dip for feats.

You can go warblade next level - it is a class not a PrC so no requirements.

There is even one upside - you will start with an initiator level of 4 and qualify for 2nd level maneuvers (and 3rd next level).


----------



## Scottharfield (Oct 25, 2011)

ok thx for that.... ill talk with my DM about it...


----------



## Scottharfield (Oct 27, 2011)

my DM said no.... he didnt say why he just said no.... any other ideas?


----------



## kitcik (Oct 27, 2011)

Scottharfield said:


> my DM said no.... he didnt say why he just said no.... any other ideas?




It is very frustrating when DM's disallow melee classes or nerf them in some way.

Go melee druid or melee cleric and show him what power really is.

Honestly, I don't know what to tell you given that he didn't even tell you why.

There are decent melee builds available, like dungeoncrasher and hulk builds and stuff, but it will take a long time unless your DM lets you retrain a bit.

Before spending time, it would be really helpful to know what your DM will ok.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Oct 27, 2011)

Did you try to ask about the Warmind?  Fighter 6 is sadly going to cost you a lot of extra levels before you could have entered, but 1-2 psion levels and then that to 10 would be a decent path for your Fighter.


----------



## Shin Okada (Oct 27, 2011)

If you happen to have some skill ranks in tumble, taking at least a level of Dragonslayer in Draconomicon could be a good idea. Aura of Courage gives you immunity to fear and that is certainly useful for a warrior type.

By the way, what is the alignment of your fighter?


----------



## cjosephs1s (Oct 27, 2011)

You mentioned your character might be a little untrusting of magic.  Go Occult Slayer.  They are the bane to magic users and its a short progression (5 levels).  

But you don't have to do a PRC to become a powerful fighter.  If fighting is what you want to do and a glaive is how you want to do it there are tons of feats that let you almost pick your path without having to PRC at all.  My fighter is based off the Occult slayer in part as he really doesn't trust arcane magic and is almost to the point where he hates it thanks to our DMs storyline(a bad run in with some butterflies when he was young).  With a few feats (and since you have reach) you can make it very difficult for monsters to use spells and spell like effects or benefit from them.  And since your a fighter you have lots of feats.  

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Scottharfield (Oct 28, 2011)

my fighter is Lawful Good, and his god is heironeous... although i want to change it to the Greek god Poseidon...


----------



## Quartz (Oct 28, 2011)

How about 2 levels of Barbarian and then 2 levels of Monk or Rogue?

Or how about going Knight?


----------



## Visigani (Oct 28, 2011)

Consider... Tattoo Monk?

Take a level or two of monk... and then notice how genuinely good abilities the tattoo monk has. Such as five times per day forcing your opponent to use their lowest ability score when trying to make an attack, or five times per day getting a smite attack, or being immune to poison, nonmagical disease, haste for ten rounds, or a forced reroll. A number of interesting benefits.

You also get all good saves. =)


----------



## Dandu (Oct 28, 2011)

Visigani said:


> Consider... Tattoo Monk?
> 
> Take a level or two of monk... and then notice how genuinely good abilities the tattoo monk has. Such as five times per day forcing your opponent to use their lowest ability score when trying to make an attack, or five times per day getting a smite attack, or being immune to poison, nonmagical disease, haste for ten rounds, or a forced reroll. A number of interesting benefits.
> 
> You also get all good saves. =)





> *Tattooed Monk-CW:* It’s a monk but better!  If only other PrCs  weren’t as good, then this prC might get some screen time.  But when it  comes down to it, this PrC is only good for making pun-Pun have  infinite stats.  I’ve tried forever to make this PrC viable, but to no  avail.  There are some nice tattoos, but when it all comes down to it,  items and or spells do it better, and getting other PrCs are worth more.



- The Monk Handbook


----------



## Greg K (Oct 28, 2011)

Scottharfield said:


> my DM said no.... he didnt say why he just said no.... any other ideas?




Before coming here asking for help, you should, probably, sit down and talk with your DM.  Find out what optional material including supplements and prestige classes (if any), your DM is allowing in the game (personally, as a DM, I think this information should be stated up front to players as much as possible before characters are ever generated).

The same thing goes for asking which deities are in the campaign world.


----------

